
Gamelife: the Game - benbreen
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/10/12/gamelife-the-game/
======
breadbox
A very different review that is also interesting to read:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/books/2015/09/gamel...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/books/2015/09/gamelife_by_michael_clune_reviewed.html)

------
scrumper
Wow. Never heard of 'Suspended' before; sad I missed it as I was the right
age.

~~~
breadbox
You may have missed it at the time, but you can still play it. All of the
Infocom games are well preserved.

I didn't play Suspended at the time it came out, despite wanting to, because I
couldn't afford it. I wound up playing it decades later after buying the "Lost
Treasures" re-release.

